# بخصوص ميعاد إمتحان السكة الحديد ( اعلان رقم (1) لسنة 2012 )



## adew2010 (19 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
أنا رحتيم الإثنين اللى فات 15/ 10/ 2012 مقر القاهرة 
وسالت على ميعاد الامتحان بالنسبة لتخصص ميكانيكا وقابلت هناك أ/ أشرف المسئول عن القسم وقالى انهم لسه محددوش 
ميعاد ولكنه هيكون بعد العيد وعليكو خير وقالى ابقى تعالى كمان اسبوع كده واسال على الميعاد الاكيد
قلته لا حاسب عندك .... (ههههه) هكفاية مشوار واحد وخدت منه رقم الموبايل علشان اكلمه
ياريت لو حد عندة فكرة عنن الامتحان بيكون فى اية ينورنا ( الله ينور طريقه)
مع ان الواحد مش متفائل خالص بعد ما رحت وشفت الاعداد اللى مقدمة ورقها
وربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## مهندسة وفاء (20 أكتوبر 2012)

انا كنت قرأت فى منتدى اخر ان الاسماء نزلت فى كشوف متعلقة


----------



## adew2010 (22 أكتوبر 2012)

سيتم تحديد ميعاد الامتحان بعد العيد انشاء الله
دى الاخبار up today
اما بانسبة لكشوف الاسماء غهى نزلت فعلا


----------



## slffollower (24 أكتوبر 2012)

فيه اي جديد يا اخوانا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## hoba (27 أكتوبر 2012)

انا روحت سألت وقالولى تعالى يوم 11\1 هروح ان شاء الله وهبقى اقول الجديد ان شاء الله


----------



## احمديدوس (30 أكتوبر 2012)

انا لسه راجع من هناك النهاردة.....يوم 5-11-2012 هينزلوا كشوف فيها الاسماء وارقام الجلوس والمكان وكل حاجة......وبالنسبة للناس الى بتقول ان فى كشوف اتعلقت مفيش كشوف اتعلقت انا سألت شؤون العاملين ومفيش اى حاجة من دى....


ياريت الى يعرف حاجة يقول لأن المشوار غلس ومش معقولة هنسيب اشغالنا ونروح كل شوية


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (30 أكتوبر 2012)

ياجماعه فعلا لما سألت قالوا تعالى بعد العيد وكمان الكشوف اللى متعلقه دى اسماء المستبعدين عشان اوراقهم مش كامله 
اما امتحان ميكانيكا فاللى سمعته ان فيه اكتر من مقابله اول مقابله بتكون فالديزل والحاجات دى وبقية المقابلات بتكون فسمات شخصيه وربنا يوفق الجميع يااااااااااااارب 
بس المشكله ان فيه ناس شغاله فشركات حكومة بس تعاقد ومقدمة معانا يعنى محدش سايب فرصه للى مش شغال ياخد فرصته 
:2:على العموم ربنا يوفق الجميع ودى ارزاق كل واحد مكتوب له هاياخد إيه :2:​


----------



## bonja (31 أكتوبر 2012)

يا ريت يا جماعه اللى يعرف ايه نوع الاسئله اللى ممكن تتسال واجابتها ضرورى


----------



## hoba (1 نوفمبر 2012)

ياجماعة انا سألت انهارده قالولى يوم 11\8 هينزلوا الكشوفات بالاماكن


----------



## مهندسة سلمى (1 نوفمبر 2012)

هو كل واحد حينزل معاد بمزاجه طب على العموم انا برده لو عرفت حاجة حبلغكم بس الى الان مفيش جديد


----------



## hoba (1 نوفمبر 2012)

على فكرة المواعيد مش على مزاجنا على العموم اللى مش مصدق يروح ويتأكد بنفسه


----------



## محمد العرينى (2 نوفمبر 2012)

هى المسابقة دى تنزل كل سنة ولا ايه النظام والامتحان بيقى شكله ايه


----------



## adew2010 (5 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخر الاخبار كشوف المقبولين لدخول المسابقة هتنزل يوم 14-11-2012
انشاع الله


----------



## احمديدوس (9 نوفمبر 2012)

كويس انك قولت لأنى كنت هروح بكرة ان شاء الله اسأل واخد يوم اجازة من الشغل....عامة يا جماعة الحكومة حبالها طويلة....يعنى العملية حتى بعد ما يعملوا الامتحان بتطول عقبال مابتظهر النتيجة....الكلام ده عن خبرة سابقة فى اكتر من حتة حكومة....فالى مبيدورش على شغل اعتمادا او أملا فى دى يراجع نفسو تانى....


----------



## hoba (10 نوفمبر 2012)

تنبيه هام : بالنسبة للسادة المهندسين الذين تقدموا لمسابقة السكة الحديد في نطاق القاهرة الكبرى … آخر الأخبار أنه سيتم تعليق كشف الأسماء ومواعيد الإمتحانات إن شاء الله يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 20/11/2012 وذلك في نفس المكان الذي تم التقديم فيه ولن يتم ارسال خطابات لأحد … أكرر هذا الكلام خاص فقط بالمهندسين في نطاق القاهرة الكبرى فقط 
ذهبت بنفسي يوم 8 لمجمع هيئة السكة الحديد ووجدت هناك إعلان معلق عند المكتب الذي تم التقديم فيه ودخلت المكتب وتأكدت من صحة المعلومات الواردة بالإعلان وكذلك علمت انه لن يتم ارسال خطابات لأحد


----------



## shobedo (10 نوفمبر 2012)

يوم 20/11 ده كلام اكيد والامتحان فى شهر يناير


----------



## adew2010 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

هما مشيين بسرعة السلحفة ليه
ده الاعلان نازل من يوم 8/13
يعنى انشاء ربنا وقدر لنا الشغل
يبقى فيها على الاقل سنة على ما نستلم الشغل
حد يعرف المرتب بيكون فى حدود كام ؟؟


----------



## طه حسين ابراهيم (10 نوفمبر 2012)

يا جماعه اللى عاوز يعرف عينات الاسئلة يدخل على جوجل ويكتب صياد الوظائف + اسئلة مقابلة السكة الحديد
والله الموفق ربنا يوفق الجميع يارب:84:


----------



## احمديدوس (10 نوفمبر 2012)

فعلا انا كنت هناك النهاردة وبالفعل هم علقوا ورق فى كل حتة بيقول ان يوم 20-11 هيبتدوا ينزلوا الكشوف وده بشكل نهائى.....ياريت يا جماعة لو حد عرف يصور الكشوف دى ويعملها ابلود فى حتة يبقى عمل فى الناس خدمة كبيرة جدا


----------



## mohamed elmaky (17 نوفمبر 2012)

يا جماعة لو فيه حد من منطقة طنطا ياريت يعرف الاخبار ويقلنا
هل المواعيد موحدة ولا مختلفة؟؟؟


----------



## ahmed_sobhi (17 نوفمبر 2012)

ايه يا بشمهندسين مفيش جديد عن الامتحانات بتاعه السكة الحديد 
لانهم قالو انهم هيكلمونا و محدش كمنا ؟؟


----------



## hoba (18 نوفمبر 2012)

*المفاجـــــــــاه الكبرى*

معكم هنا بالصورة مواعيد الامتحانـــــــات:56:


----------



## hoba (18 نوفمبر 2012)

ده اللنــــــــك الاساســــى عشان فى مشكله عندى فى التحميل

مواعيد امتحانات السكة الحديد.zip - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download


----------



## 7okaaa (18 نوفمبر 2012)

شهر 2 !! O .. ده انتو بالكو طويل اوى 
شكرا يا هوبا .. وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## hoba (18 نوفمبر 2012)

انااسفة ياجماعة انا اكتشفت انها مواعيد غرب الدلتا يعنى اسكندرية ومطروح والبحيرة 
واى جديد هعرفه هقول ان شاء الله


----------



## احمديدوس (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*مواعيد الاختبارات تخصص ميكانيكا للقاهرة*

جميع اسماء ومواعيد الاختبارات للناس الى مقدمة فى السكة الحديد تخصص ميكانيكا للقاهرة الكبرى

حمل من هنا

ميكانيكا.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download


وبأذن الله هحاول انزل كشوفات تخصص كهربا ومدنى بعد قليل


متنسوش تدعولنا بقة


----------



## احمديدوس (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*مواعيد الاختبارات تخصص كهرباء للقاهرة الكبرى*

ده مواعيد المهندسين تخصص كهرباء للقاهرة الكبرى 


حمل من هنا


كهرباء.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download


----------



## احمديدوس (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*مواعيد الاختبارات تخصص اتصالات للقاهرة الكبرى*

مواعيد الاختبارات تخصص اتصالات للقاهرة الكبرى


من هنا


اتصالات.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download


----------



## احمديدوس (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*مواعيد الاختبارات تخصص الكترونيات للقاهرة الكبرى*

مواعيد الاختبارات لتخصص الكترونيات للقاهرة الكبرى

حمل من هنا


الكترونيات.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download


----------



## احمديدوس (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*مواعيد الاختبارات تخصص مدنى للقاهرة الكبرى*

مواعيد الاختبارات للمهندسين الى مقدمين تخصص مدنى القاهرة الكبرى


من هنا


مدنى.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download


----------



## hoba (19 نوفمبر 2012)

جــــــزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس
بس كان ليا استفسار هو مبنى هندسة السكة هو مبنى مجمع السكة الحديد


----------



## slffollower (19 نوفمبر 2012)

مافيش حد تبع المنطقة الوسطى ...... اسيوط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## rofaeel (19 نوفمبر 2012)

ياريت اسماء ميكانيكا اسكندريه اكون شاكر جدا


----------



## hoba (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*مواعيد امتحانات غرب الدلتا( اسكندرية)*

مواعيد امتحانات السكة الحديد.zip - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - (download


----------



## hoba (19 نوفمبر 2012)

إلكترونيات مواعيد امتحانات مسابقة السكة الحديدية - إلكترونيات - وسط الدلتا ~ صائد الوظائف
اتصالات مواعيد امتحانات مسابقة السكة الحديدية - أتصالات - وسط الدلتا ~ صائد الوظائف
مدني مواعيد امتحانات مسابقة السكة الحديدية - مدني - وسط الدلتا ~ صائد الوظائف
كهرباء مواعيد امتحانات مسابقة السكة الحديدية - كهرباء - وسط الدلتا ~ صائد الوظائف
ثالثا منطقة شرق الدلتا
ميكانيكا مواعيد امتحانات مسابقة السكة الحديدية - ميكانيكا - منطقة الزقازيق وشرق الدلتا ~ صائد الوظائف
مدني مواعيد امتحانات مسابقة السكة الحديد - مدني - شرق الدلتا والزقازيق ~ صائد الوظائف
إلكترونيات مواعيد امتحانات مسابقة السكة الحديدية - إلكترونيات - شرق الدلتا ~ صائد الوظائف
كهرباء مواعيد امتحانات مسابقة السكة الحديدية - كهرباء - شرق الدلتا ~ صائد الوظائف
أتصالات مواعيد امتحانات مسابقة السكة الحديدية - اتصالات - شرق الدلتا ~ صائد الوظائف


----------



## adew2010 (20 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا يا باشمهندس *احمديدوس*
والله وفرت علينا المشوار 
وربنا يوفقك لما هو أفضل


----------



## adew2010 (20 نوفمبر 2012)

مكتوب فى اخر ورققة ان المتخلفين هيمتحنوا يوم 27-4-2013
دى معناه ان مفيش نتيجة قبل المعاد ده


----------



## hoba (20 نوفمبر 2012)

ده كمان نتيجة الامتحان الاول لسه هيبقى فى مقابلة تانيه للناجحين فى المرة الاولى انا سمعت من مهندسين المسابقات اللى فاتت المسابقة تقريبا بتبقى لفترة سنتين لو هيتعين حد


----------



## tota yosef (21 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم انا مهندسه اتصالات ياريت ياجماعه اللى يبقى يمتحن يبقى يقولنا النظاه عامل ازاى انا عارفه لسه بدرى ده مجرد اتفاق ولو انا امتحنت قبلكم انشاء الله هفيدكم .
حد عارف هم عايزين كام واحد اتصالات


----------



## tota yosef (21 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا يطمنك يابشمهندس انا دلوقتى عرفت سر حوادث السكه الحديد :1:


----------



## tota yosef (21 نوفمبر 2012)

hoba قال:


> ده كمان نتيجة الامتحان الاول لسه هيبقى فى مقابلة تانيه للناجحين فى المرة الاولى انا سمعت من مهندسين المسابقات اللى فاتت المسابقة تقريبا بتبقى لفترة سنتين لو هيتعين حد



ربنا يطمنك يابشمهندس انا دلوقتى عرفت سر حوادث القطارات:1:


----------



## adew2010 (22 نوفمبر 2012)

سنتين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يعنى ممكن بعد سنتين من التقديم يقولولى شكراا؟؟؟:83:


----------



## ziadmayia (11 ديسمبر 2012)

يااخوانا مافيش حد يعرف مهندسين اتصالات شغالين فى السكه سيالهم عن طبيعية شغلهم ايه؟ يمكن نقدر نعرف اسئلة الامتحان التخصصيه هتكون عبارة عن ايه؟


----------



## ziadmayia (11 ديسمبر 2012)

وياريت لو حد عرف اى اسئلة يكتبها حتى تعم الفائدة


----------



## ziadmayia (24 ديسمبر 2012)

*هااااااااااااااااااااام*

*لقد تم تغيير مواعيد الامتحانات لمهندسين الاتصالات للمنطقة الوسطى سكة حديد*


----------



## hoba (12 يناير 2013)

محدش يعرف الناس اللى امتحنت انهاردة عملت ايه


----------



## adew2010 (22 فبراير 2013)

حد يعرف يا جماعة ان كان فيه اعادة للامتحان لمن لم يحضر وهيكون إمته


----------



## eng haytham (23 فبراير 2013)

بالنسبة لمهندسى الميكانيكا الاسئلة عادية عن البيانات الشخصية والجامعة و المشروع والاماكن اللى اشتغلت فيها وفى النهاية بيطلب منك تكلمة بالانجليزى وبيسئلك عن قدرات الكمبيوتر .... يعنى حوالى 5 دقائق او اقل .... مش امتحان بمعنى امتحان يعنى ممكن تقول تكوين مفهوم عام عن المتقدمين وممكن من خلالها يتم انتقاء من يرونة افضل .....


----------



## eng.shero (9 مارس 2013)

فيه يوم هما محددينه للمتخلفين عن موعدهم الاصلي كل واحد يراجع الجدول في المنطقة الخاصة بيه ونتمني للجميع التوفيق.....


----------



## elabd71 (10 مارس 2013)

انا سمعت انه فى شهر 4


----------



## mechengfathy (19 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحت يا جماعه محدش يعرفش الامتحان الخاص بميكانيكا بيبقى عبارة عن ايه


----------



## eng_emad92 (15 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اريكم جميعا يابشمهندسين 
حد يعرف نتيجة امتحانات مسابقة السكه الحديد هتظهر امتى ؟
منتظر الرد منكم ياارررررريت


----------

